# Furazadrol??



## stallion42 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am 6' 170lbs. and a VERY hard gainer. Looking for a little extra something other than creatine and whey protein, but don't want to take something like H-drol that will jack up my liver. Was thinking about Furazadrol since it does not aromatize in the body. Is it worth it or is it just a waste of my money?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 12, 2008)

6' 170 is skinny but how old are you?

What is your BF and diet like?


----------



## vader (Apr 12, 2008)

just eat more


----------



## stallion42 (Apr 12, 2008)

My body fat was 12% last time I checked. I eat a 200 grams of lean protein a day and about 3500 calories consistently. I tried a weight gainer that was high in calories and low in fat but I just got a gut out of it. I wanna have lean muscular gains.


----------



## quark (Apr 13, 2008)

Age?


----------



## stallion42 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry I am 22 and have been training for three years.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 13, 2008)

If your looking to gain then Furazadrol is not what you want it is more of a cutting compound but it is still a non methyl hormonal product.

H-drol is mild but that also is not a bulking compound at your age you still have alot of natural gaining to do before messing with the steriods post you diet and training routine there are alot of people like Pirate, Mudge and Dg that can help you there best of luck bro


----------



## biggfly (Apr 13, 2008)

Try some of these "natural" supps to bulk if you really are going to do something. Some require no PCT so they are not toxic or liver killers. THere is a MASS FX(new formula) log in here that shows it looks promising. Maybe explore that. Eat more is your best key however all the supps in the world will not work unless you take in more cals than you burn out...the right calories that is.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 13, 2008)

Mass FX is very good and Stoked has been getting awesome reviews

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/88735-stoked-30-day-review.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/88940-stoked-log-sponsered-anabolic-innovations.html


----------



## biggfly (Apr 13, 2008)

I am going to try Stoked or sure...next on my list.


----------



## stallion42 (Apr 13, 2008)

The reviews on both look great. I will definitely be trying them both in the near future.


----------



## llllern (Apr 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> If your looking to gain then Furazadrol is not what you want it is more of a cutting compound but it is still a non methyl hormonal product.
> 
> H-drol is mild but that also is not a bulking compound at your age you still have alot of natural gaining to do before messing with the steriods post you diet and training routine there are alot of people like Pirate, Mudge and Dg that can help you there best of luck bro



X2 on this 1 Furazadrol is great for cutting or recomp same with Hdrol great for recomp

.


----------

